# Nico's crazy ears.



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of Nico's ears. He had the "tee-pee" thing going on a few weeks ago, now they are just kinda laying there flopped over one another. Kinda funny looking & cute at the same time.

From what I've read here, I should not worry about what they do, or do not do till at least 6 months, right? He will be 3 months tomorrow.

Nico's "Tee-Pee" ears. (My GF said it looks like he is wearing a party hat.)









Nico's floppy ears.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

such cute teepee ears she is a doll


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Count Brunosuch cute teepee ears <u><span style="color: #FF0000">she</span></u> is a doll


He.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OMG he is defectively cute. Send him to me right now. LOL sorry but I love the Tee-Pee ears.

Nothing wrong with his ears at that age.

PS nice looking pup, has good bone.

Val


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey never went through the "tee-pee" ear stage... it's so cute! And he DOES look like he's wearing a party hat.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a little cutie, loving the crazy ear stage!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

oooo how cute.








that is normal for ears to do that. My Sashi had the crazy puppy ears and at 4 mo they went up, he had a gorgeous ear set if I say so myself. flopped all kinds of ways until 4 mo though


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - he has a beautiful face. And the ears!!!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

he's adorable--don't worry. he's still very young, and having both ears up at this age is a good indicator that they WILL be up in the long run.

enjoy all the fun ears--you don't get that with every gsd pup. my bella had crazy teepee ears for WEEKS, i loved them to death. while i'm glad duke's ears are up and sturdy and haven't given me any grief, i was heart broken at the lack of teepee ears.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mmariehe's adorable--don't worry. he's still very young, and having both ears up at this age is a good indicator that they WILL be up in the long run.


His ears are like in the second picture right now, with the tee-pee ears being first. So they have went from tee-pees to floppy ears.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

thats perfectly fine, they still don't really look that floppy in the second picture just crossed. and even if one or both does go floppy, as long as it isn't due to an injury i'd bet you'll still be fine. they came up at one point and thats what counts at this age!


----------

